# Investments in Mexico



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Guys!
I haven't posted in a while but have been keeping up with the forum. My question today regards investments in Mexico. If this has been addressed before please steer me in the right direction. All advice and suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I'm coming into a small sum of money and since I'm living, more or less full time in Mexico, I would like to place my money into something here that is safe and secure. I have a bank account with Afirme and have looked into their version of a CD. Interest rates vary from 5.5% to 7% per year depending on the amount of money invested. This seems a reasonable option to me. Two questions. Are these funds/CD's insured? Is there something better? Thanks in advance. Love this forum!

El Blanco Sol


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

El Blanco Sol said:


> Hi Guys!
> I haven't posted in a while but have been keeping up with the forum. My question today regards investments in Mexico. If this has been addressed before please steer me in the right direction. All advice and suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I'm coming into a small sum of money and since I'm living, more or less full time in Mexico, I would like to place my money into something here that is safe and secure. I have a bank account with Afirme and have looked into their version of a CD. Interest rates vary from 5.5% to 7% per year depending on the amount of money invested. This seems a reasonable option to me. Two questions. Are these funds/CD's insured? Is there something better? Thanks in advance. Love this forum!
> 
> El Blanco Sol


Invest in Real estate
Saludos!


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

El Blanco Sol said:


> Hi Guys!
> I haven't posted in a while but have been keeping up with the forum. My question today regards investments in Mexico. If this has been addressed before please steer me in the right direction. All advice and suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I'm coming into a small sum of money and since I'm living, more or less full time in Mexico, I would like to place my money into something here that is safe and secure. I have a bank account with Afirme and have looked into their version of a CD. Interest rates vary from 5.5% to 7% per year depending on the amount of money invested. This seems a reasonable option to me. Two questions. Are these funds/CD's insured? Is there something better? Thanks in advance. Love this forum!
> 
> El Blanco Sol


From of old post of mine regarding insured bank accounts in Mexico.

Mexico DOES have an agency, IPAB, Instituto para la Protección al Ahorro Bancario , that is the equivalent of the FDIC in the USA. It is not as widely advertised as is the FDIC in the USA. The IFAB coverage includes the most common accounts an expat would use such as savings, checking and debit. Since not all accounts are covered it is wise to ask the bank if the account you want is indeed covered by the IFAB. All major banks such as Bancomer, Banamex, Banorte, HSBC and Santander are covered. Coverage is up to maximum of 400,000 IDU's . The peso equivalent of 400,000 IDU's on July 15, 2012 is $1,901,074.40 Mexican Pesos or about $146,236 at an exchange rate of 1 US Dollar equals 13 Mexican Pesos.

The IFAB was created in 1998 by the Mexican Congress. Prior to the IFAB was the Bank Fund for Savings Protection (Fobaproa). It was created in 1995 to deal with the economic crisis of 1994-1995 also known as the "Tequila Crisis" or the " el error de diciembre — The December Mistake" Fobapro assisted in the stabilization of the economy and recapitalization of the banking system. During this period some banks were merged while others were taken over by others such as Citibank-Banamex, Confia-HSBC. 

For more information regarding IFAB and the protection of your accounts Google "IPAB Mexico"Or go to ipab.org.mx You can click on the English icon to read the site in English!


ipab.org.mx


----------



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

michmex said:


> From of old post of mine regarding insured bank accounts in Mexico.
> 
> Mexico DOES have an agency, IPAB, Instituto para la Protección al Ahorro Bancario , that is the equivalent of the FDIC in the USA. It is not as widely advertised as is the FDIC in the USA. The IFAB coverage includes the most common accounts an expat would use such as savings, checking and debit. Since not all accounts are covered it is wise to ask the bank if the account you want is indeed covered by the IFAB. All major banks such as Bancomer, Banamex, Banorte, HSBC and Santander are covered. Coverage is up to maximum of 400,000 IDU's . The peso equivalent of 400,000 IDU's on July 15, 2012 is $1,901,074.40 Mexican Pesos or about $146,236 at an exchange rate of 1 US Dollar equals 13 Mexican Pesos.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. Invaluable information.


----------

